
Intel-SA-00088 for Intel NUC, Intel Compute Stick, and Intel Compute Card - based2
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000026620/mini-pcs.html
======
based2
[https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Meltdown-Spectre-
Intel...](https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Meltdown-Spectre-Intel-bringt-
wieder-Microcode-Updates-3960336.html)

